# comparison of the three



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

can any body please tell me which has the superior overall sound quality the sony x800 4k player or the oppo 203 or 205 especially when playing music cd

my question is i have at the moment i have 2 dali ikon 6v2 fronts dali vokal centre
2 dali zensor 7 as rears
2 dali zensor 1 as additional rears
4 dali c1 atmos modules
i also have the crown 1002 amp as well
sony x800 4k player
blue jeans speaker cables belden 5000ue
4 svs pb13 ultra subs
a playstation 4 pro
a wii u
xbox one x scorpio edition
nvidia shield console
marantz 7011 amp
mini dsp 2x4 to connect all 4 subs to the amp
antimode 8033 to balance the subs out for optimum performance
blue sound node 2 streamer
music fidelity m3i integrated amplifier
I bi-amp my main speakers with the MF and the Crown amps, with the MF on the HF and the Crown on the LF where power demands are higher.
Marantz 701 to the integrated amp using the left and right pre-outs from the AVR into the HT bypass / AV input of the integrated amp
connect the analog outputs on the streamer, to an analog input on the integrated amp.
this gives me even better superior sound than the 7011 for streaming music
i have a very large audio cd collection
i want a perfect partner cd player that will greatly enhance the audio quality
of my setup i was thinking naim cd5si or something else in the price range that any of you on the forum wold recommend thanks:sn:


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hello

bummmp; bummp; bummp;


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

can you or anyone else tell me would the cyrus cdi with psx-r external power supply or sim audio 260d or the naim cd5si
do these have supeior dacs to the oppo 205
if so would they give me much better overall sound quality than th oppo 205 with the setup i have thanks


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

i found out that either 3 will give me a superior performance compare to the 205
but if you as to choose between the nam with power suply
or cyrus cdi
or sim adio 260
wha would be your preferd choice and why

also what else could i add to this setup to greatly ehance the quality of sound
or swap out


----------



## Ella29 (Jan 22, 2018)

I think Sony is the most powerful


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

my question is

in addition to my setup above
i want to add a power amp to the centre speaker to enhance it greatly
i will be using my marantz as main amp
then i will use the music fidelity m3i and crown 102
for the high and low frequncies then to the marantz
to my dali speakers
will connect my blue node2 to the amplifier

my question is i have enhanced my two front speakers but i want to enhance my centre speakers as
well the dali zenor vokal centre
what do you recommend as a power amplifier for the centre
same as youve got
or something else you would recommend
i am using dali instead of the kefs you use to take into consideration
also i want to enhance the audio quality of the sony ux800 4k player
by using a arcam ir dac to enhance the 2 channel music of the sony ux800
can all this all be wired up to the marantz amp

if so how would i wire it all up thanks
also is there any way i can add a turnable to this setup
if so what would you recommend
and how do you wire it up thanks


----------

